# New here, Hi all!



## Garduna (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

New here and just wanted to give a big HI to everyone. I became a fan of the TT back in 2007. I test drove it while a dealership brought over the new 07 models and had people test drive em. I was lucky enough to be the last one to test the TT and fell in love with it almost instantly.

Once my beloved 128i BMW gets old age, I'll be time to upgrade to a potential TTS EH!


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Garduna  
The forum is great. You will find a lot of stuff here.


----------



## daverozee (Jan 11, 2009)

Anyone here know how to add photos to my profile. Am I being thick?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## souvlaki (Jan 30, 2009)

User Control Panel --> Profile --> Edit Avatar

Upload a Photo either from your Pc or from a URL
Submit


----------



## daverozee (Jan 11, 2009)

fanx...


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------

